
Ballmer: Had To Make Windows The Center Of Microsoft's Tablet Strategy - woan
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-had-to-make-windows-the-center-of-its-tablet-strategy-even-if-it-kills-them-2011-4?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Falleyinsider%2Fsilicon_alley_insider+%28Silicon+Alley+Insider%29
======
michaelpinto
Sad reading: "That's why the Xbox, which was meant to conquer the living room,
never had a digital video recorder in it -- that function was reserved for
Windows Media Center. That's why Microsoft scrapped a plan to move Office to
the Web (called NetDocs) way back in 2000"

------
woan
A poster child for the Innovator's Dilemma of how traditional management
excellence kills disruptive innovation:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disruptive_technology>

